# Permission Denied



## vjw757 (Jul 2, 2009)

I know nothing about freebsd. 

I just downloaded the iso's and installed the latest freebsd.

I dont know how to get the desktop to work. i have tried

# cd /usr/ports/x11/gnome2
# make clean
# make install clean


all i get is permission denied

i then typed login root and typed the root password and i still get the same message.

can anyone help me?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 2, 2009)

Are you sure you are root? (type [cmd=]whoami[/cmd]).


----------



## SeanC (Jul 4, 2009)

If you are new to FreeBSD, maybe you should install your GUI from *sysinstall* and the installation CDs? 

Or start off with packages instead of ports (once you are logged in as root)?


----------



## phoenix (Jul 4, 2009)

No, don't use sysinstall for anything except installing the OS.  Doing so can lead to strange and hard-to-diagnose problems down the line, and an /etc/rc.conf file that is several miles long.

Once the OS is installed, ignore sysinstall, and learn to use the OS-provided tools (like portsnap, pkg_add, pkg_info, the handbook, etc).

*vjw757*: can you post a snippet of the commands that you ran, and the error message(s) that appeared?  Be sure to wrap it in [ code ] tags.


----------



## SeanC (Jul 4, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> No, don't use sysinstall for anything except installing the OS.  Doing so can lead to strange and hard-to-diagnose problems down the line, and an /etc/rc.conf file that is several miles long.
> 
> Once the OS is installed, ignore sysinstall, and learn to use the OS-provided tools (like portsnap, pkg_add, pkg_info, the handbook, etc).



I disagree, at least for a new user that wants a GUI out-of-the box. The changes in "program X" from -RELEASE to now are minor, at best.

And what will be added to rc.conf if the gnome is added via sysinstall? Hardware and network modifications done after OS installation will add lines to rc.conf with a comment that "such-and-such a line was added by sysinstall" but I can't remember anything else?

*Phoenix*, _please_ don't tell me you would recommend new user vjw757 use ports to compile X and gnome?!! The object files will eat jw757's HDD space (and if you run out of space before the compile is done...). At least compromise and suggest sticking to packages?


----------



## phoenix (Jul 5, 2009)

If you read my post, that's exactly what I recommended:  use the OS-provided tools (ports tree, pkg_add, and so on).  Don't use confusing, time-wasting, cause-problems-for-you-down-the-road crutches like sysinstall.

Read the handbook, read the man pages, read the how-tos, and edit the config files, and learn exactly how things work, why they work, and how to fix them when they don't work.


----------

